
Overload Control for Scaling WeChat Microservices [pdf] - kawera
https://www.cs.columbia.edu/~ruigu/papers/socc18-final100.pdf
======
dm03514
[https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/11/16/overload-control-for-
sca...](https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/11/16/overload-control-for-scaling-
wechat-microservices/)

